# [H] 25mm Chaos Symbol Bases



## simetradon (Aug 29, 2012)

Okay, here goes.

I've begun the process of creating objects with a 3d drafting program (after having numerous years working as a draftsman), and I've managed to locate a 3d printing company that will make my products "on demand", much like the print-on-demand that a number of book publishing companies have done.

Currently, I just have a set of 25mm square bases ready for print, but they're emblazoned with the Chaos symbol, because who doesn't love Chaos?

But, I have plans to make a number of other bases in the appropriate scale for Warhammer. Once I make a number of bases I plan on designing a number of vehicles in the scale, including tanks, ATV's, cars, hovercraft, etc. 

Of course, I'll also be designing terrain pieces, to help make tabletop battles a unique experience...

Keep an eye out for upcoming designs:
http://www.sculpteo.com/en/s/simoncrowley75/


----------



## crabpuff (Aug 5, 2008)

Round 40k Bases might be good idea to create, considering Chaos is in the starter set and getting a new codex.


----------



## simetradon (Aug 29, 2012)

Thanks for the insight!

I've actually got a few things on my list of "stuff to create" and I just added your suggestion to the list. I'll probably be adding new things every few days.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

Well If you do round bases I would get some made from you! Can you make them to custom designs and ideas?


----------



## simetradon (Aug 29, 2012)

Theoretically, I can custom create any kind of base. 

There's only two things I have to worry about, and that is ensuring that it is thick enough that any "engraving" doesn't cause it to fall apart. Conversely, it can't be too thick, or else the cost of material makes it not worth purchasing.

Other than that, the sky is the virtual limit.


----------



## simetradon (Aug 29, 2012)

Alright, due to popular demand, I finished up creating some round bases. To my surprise, they were a little cheaper than the square bases, possibly due to less material.

I went ahead and posted them to my store:
http://www.sculpteo.com/en/s/simoncrowley75/

Btw, if there's ever a problem with the products, let me know immediately, so I can correct any design defects.


----------

